# How to capture high quality video from 622 > PC > DVD-R



## uhphikap (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out the best software/hardware/configuration/etc to capture video from my ViP622 to my PC Hard Drive to archive to DVD using the PC's DVD Burner.

Currently, I have the ATI HDTV Wonder PCI card in the computer with an Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 processor, 2GB ram, and an ATI Radeon X850 video card, running Windows XP SP2. Surely that's enough power to do all of this, right?

I have some college football bowl games recorded onto the DVR in HD quality on the ViP622 that I would like to be able to capture into the PC at the highest quality possible (without spending thousands of $$$) and then be able to burn them to DVD.

What's the highest quality that can be achieved for a reasonable price? Is the ATI HDTV Wonder the best video card for this purpose? If not, what would be better?

What program (or programs) would be suggested for initiating the capture process?

What program (or programs) would be suggested for DVD burning?

Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Composite AKA 480i is the best your going to get.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A reminder:


> (m) Discussion about hacking into the content of Personal Video Recorders (PVR's) including digital transfer of undecoded programming from the PVR's hard drive to another medium is prohibited.


Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry,
Never found the link so I didn't know it was "hacking"
I thought someone had found a legitiment way to transfer recordings.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Legitimate or not (which can be a long running DMCA debate) we don't discuss it or link to discussion of it here at DBSTalk.

Want to do a video capture or dub like the original poster in this thread? Cool. One might want to search this site or go to AVSForums for more information on video capture cards. (It isn't a 622 specific challenge.) But tampering directly with the hard drive is not a topic for our site.


----------



## Amherst (Sep 21, 2006)

James, is ok to mention that an s-video connection to his machine is better than composite? Still not HD though. 
Does the poster have an HD recorder and a player to reproduce HD anyway?
Please delete this if inappropriate.


----------



## hoehemi1 (Aug 5, 2005)

Don't think that falls under hacking what I have to propose. If so, please delete

Given that you cannot record in HD why not save the hassle in trying to connect your PC and record via MediaCenter (SD only) but instead

1.) buy a cheap DVD Recorder (just got one for 99..- USD), The qulity is OK for me
or
2.) buy a Pocketdish (wait for a few weeks until they release the new ones) and transfer the game (can only be watched on the same Pocketdish) to the unit or record in real time (can be transferred to your PC and edited).

I have seen both options working


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I have a Panasonic DVD recorder that I use to capture HD programs (downcoverted to SD). As long as I use DVD RAM media, the Panasonic maintains the correct aspect ratio (16X9) on these programs. I'm happy being able to see them later in SD because the quality is great.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As long as you're not hacking the files on the DVR's hard drive you're fine. If you manage to find an inexpensive HD video capture card, especially one that would capture a DVI/HDMI feed from the receiver that would be ok (even though it is digital).


----------



## JAB (Nov 10, 2006)

James Long said:


> As long as you're not hacking the files on the DVR's hard drive you're fine. If you manage to find an inexpensive HD video capture card, especially one that would capture a DVI/HDMI feed from the receiver that would be ok (even though it is digital).


I would love to see such a device. I have been recording the RAVE concerts to a DVD recorder but hate the quality hit. I sure would like to have a way to archive those concerts in true HD.

JAB


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

James Long said:


> As long as you're not hacking the files on the DVR's hard drive you're fine. If you manage to find an inexpensive HD video capture card, especially one that would capture a DVI/HDMI feed from the receiver that would be ok (even though it is digital).


There is at least one HD receiver card on the market that will receive OTA HD signals and capture them to a PC hard drive. You could then record them to a standard DVD using an encoding scheme like DIVX, and (maybe) play the result on a modern DVD player.

The content providers are standing pretty firm against any direct dubbing solution, and anyone who tries to market one would buy themselves some huge lawsuits.


----------



## Amherst (Sep 21, 2006)

Larry Caldwell said:


> There is at least one HD receiver card on the market that will receive OTA HD signals and capture them to a PC hard drive. You could then record them to a standard DVD using an encoding scheme like DIVX, and (maybe) play the result on a modern DVD player.


There are many such cards on the market. I own one and it works very well, the tuner in it is much stronger than our VIP receivers.
None will allow a digital input to dump the contents of the PVR.
OTA will not help much with Rave.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We need to get an ATSC modulator.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Hollywood needs to catch up to the music industry.


----------



## JAB (Nov 10, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> Hollywood needs to catch up to the music industry.


Comcast has the IEEE1394 port active on there HD boxes. It is as simple as it can be to record from their DVR to a pc. I miss this functionality terribly. All I want to do is archive my shows like the good ole days of VHS but keep with the good "new" days of high quality HD.

JAB


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

You could get one of the newer DVD recorders that are starting to appear with a Hard Disk Drive and that have Component input. I believe a inexpensive Maganavox is one and I beleiev PAnasonic makes one.

From thread over on www.videohelp.com there is at least one model that will record 16:9 on DVD ram for example. Then bring into computer and reauthor if needed.


----------

